# Uniden Handheld UHF Radio



## sydneym37 (Jan 25, 2012)

.






Print
Email

Problem with 2 Way Radios

I have a Uniden Handheld 2 w UHO44SX and the Busy indication is permanently on, i tried the squelch to no avail, any tips please.


----------

